
ScopeAI helps companies analyze their customer feedback - iloveluce
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/01/scopeai-seed-funding
======
iloveluce
Co-founder and CTO here, we had launched earlier on hacker news
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15286463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15286463).

Happy to answer any questions

------
whospablo
What integrations currently exist? Does ScopeAI work on email support threads?

~~~
iloveluce
We currently support Zendesk, Intercom, Freshdesk, Salesforce, Livechat,
Front.

Yes we support email support threads!

